# Bmann K 27



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a god deal on an K 27(Bmann) brand new and an Revolution(Aristo) Now i kow it has been posted before but i am wondering if some one installed an MTH smoke unit into the K27 and does it work with the revolution?
If the Dcc specialists have any suggestion how to make MtH smoke work with the REVO and/or Battery power,what needs to be done?

Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to understand that the "puffing" feature of the MTH unit comes entirely from the MTH electronics, i.e. the Protosound II DCS board. When you buy a MTH smoke unit, you get to connect power for the smoke, and there are 2 wires DIRECTLY to the motor that blows the smoke. 

If you want it full on all the time, you could be ok, but it will use fluid pretty fast. A better choice if you want puffing is to find a TAS unit (maybe through USAT parts) or the Massoth unit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred, I wanted to do the same from my K-27, but I came to the same conclusion that Greg did and that I'd need the Protosound board, and thus it was getting pretty pricey. 

I ended up buying a TAS unit, but they went out of business as far as I know. It works great, puff and chuff together. Massoth sells a unit you might want to consider, it does the chuff and puff together, and that's the one I'd get now if I needed another or replacement.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw the new USAT caboose at a show, and there was a TAS smoke unit inside. The guys manning the booth (who are part of the Del Oro club) swore that is how the new caboose will come. 

That fact, and in combination with the fact that the USAT Hudson comes with a TAS smoke unit, makes me suggest trying to buy one from USAT parts... Don't know if cost is an issue, but the TAS unit is cheaper. It also has a jumper setting for Diesel or Steam. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys,i still have a tas unit which behaved erratically in my climax(speedin up/slowing )previously posted) i 'll see if i can find the problem ,i will try again!! 

I will use the k 27 sierra sound unit(hoged one) 
manfred Diel


----------

